# Karaya 1.



## GT (Mar 24, 2005)

Update


----------



## toffigd (Mar 24, 2005)

what?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I have been looking for something like that for a long time and have come up with nothing.


----------



## GT (Mar 25, 2005)

Update


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I have pretty muchr been able to find what you have, but I would love to see a chronological order of all his kills.


----------



## ca406079 (Mar 28, 2007)

SEARCH for the book, 

*The Blond Knight of Germany*

Biography by Toliver of Erich Hartmann

Has kills in chronological order, including date, and type of victim aircraft.


----------

